# Bulldog, my Malayan Pangolin.



## babbse (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Aim new here at the forum; aim born in the UK (South London) but I have been living in Sabah for the past 10 years now (the birth place of my parents), at the moment aim living close to the Sepilok Rehab Centre, where I also happen to work at the moment (not with the primates though). Most of my spare time goes to taking care of my own animals. I thought I would introduce one of them here:

Bulldog, he is a 7month old Mantis javanica, and was the only survivor out of 3 born, I keep 2.1 of these at the moment. 
















Here is he out climbing.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

strange but cute looking critter.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

omg thats awesome ha ha ha:no1:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

omg! you would not belive how many zoos cannot keep these due to husbandry issues do you have any advice on diet, housing etc?
stu


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Stunning animal and welcome to the forum Babbse


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats something we definately don't see here everyday, Beautiful.
And welcome to the forum -)
I'm planning to visit your part of the world again, in the next 2 years.


----------



## babbse (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome; and yeah, they sure look very different from most other animals. A friend of mine coming over from the UK had never seen anything like it before, he thought it was a lizard:2thumb:

I took me quite some time to understand the complex nature of these animals as they have hardly been studied in captivity, not in the wild either and there is not much litterature available on them. 

Their diet consist of a wide variety of ants/termites in the wild and thats what I have been giving mine as well, sometimes I also give them a mix of boiled rice and crushed bean seeds. Took me about 2 years to figure that out. 

I had been keeping my pangolins for 5 years when they reproduced for the first time, I have had a really hard time getting the babies to survive each time (have succesfully breed twice so far) and have lost all babies within 48 hours (except Bulldog).


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

omg thats one of the cutest things i have seeeeen:flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Stunning.
Welcome on board.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What an amazingly strange critter!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Awww he's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

how cute is that! :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Superb animal. Welcome to RFUK:2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Gorgeous! We were offered some of these just the other week, but we turned them down as we know very little about them and apparently they don't do well in captivity?

How old do you pangolins live to in captivity compared with in the wild? What kind of care do you give them? Any special requirements? You've got me wanting some now! 

Congratulations on breeding them by the way! :2thumb:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

I want one now :lol2: and:welcome: to the forum


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Yes welcome to the forums. 

I recently spent two months in Sabah, visited Sandakan. Some nice restaurants on the sea front, good black pepper beef :mf_dribble:

Sepilok was awesome! I also did some work with Orangs in Poring. Wonderful place.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

:welcome:to the mad house....
It's great when someone can come along and make exotic keepers take a second glance...
Thats an awesome little fella and I love his name...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic and stunning creature!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm sorry to hear about all the other infant born though. How come they didn't make it past the first 48 hours?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

glidergirl probs best you turned them down they are usualy VERY hard to keep in captivity and i think only 1 zoo has managed to keep them in europe. bet they were very expensive aswel : victory:
stu


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Pangolins are sooo cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

I was in Sabah back in April- I visited both Sepilok and Sandakan! I loved Sepilok, and seeing the orang-utans there. I was lucky enough to see a truly wild one near the Kinabatangan Nature Lodge!


----------



## Dragonette (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, strangely cute


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

starburst said:


> Pangolins are sooo cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> I was in Sabah back in April- I visited both Sepilok and Sandakan! I loved Sepilok, and seeing the orang-utans there. I was lucky enough to see a truly wild one near the Kinabatangan Nature Lodge!


Thats awesome! I saw one in the wild at 'Uncle Tans' on the Kinabatangan. Experience i'll never forget.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Pangolins are awesome! I didn't realise they were so hard to keep in captivity. I love the first picture, he looks amazing!


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome lil dude ! 
I visited Sabah back in may, amazing experience, visited the orangutan sanctuary which was amazing and saw one in the wild whilst on a river cruise after a night in the rain forest, sleeping in a hammock ! :lol2:


----------

